# Barn rules: is this normal?



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

It's very normal. It's a liability issue.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

I'm never boarded at an "official" boarding barn. Myself personally, I would have a problem with this policy because 99% of the time I ride alone, and when I want to work on something with my horses, I work on it. 

However, I do know that a lot of boarding barns have policies like this in place. 

I would say you'd need to have a chat with the BO and see exactly what they mean by that. Do they mean NO jumping whatsoever, even if it is extremely small crossrails? Or does it only apply to jumps over ____ height?


----------



## SansPeurDansLaSelle (May 6, 2013)

Extremely normal, it's a huge liability issue. I've known people who were kicked out of barns for violating this rule so most barn owners take it very seriously. 

If you want to work on jumping you should be taking regular lessons anyway, even top pros like to have someone on the ground for safety and to watch from a different perspective. A lot of what you need to practice on while jumping can be done on the flat and over ground poles when you are alone. Remember jumping is just flatwork with sticks in the way. Every horse only has so many jumps in them, save them for when they count.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Yeah that's pretty normal at a lot of barns. Just like at some places, you can't even ride alone without someone there 18 or older.
I'd ask the BO just to be sure, if you are concerned. See if your BO can explain it to you. Maybe it means no jumping without supervision? No jumping alone? Etc. See how broad it is.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Very common, though I could see how it would be frustrating for some.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Will agree this *is* the norm and has been for many, many years....
Same as helmets on or no astride, period!

You admit to not owning the horse and being out of riding for a long time.
We all develop bad habits and get "rusty" from not doing certain exercises astride..not owning the horse makes me think this is a lesson horse lease or possibly a sale horse getting extra rides, or a hack horse.
No bad habits are needing to be taught innocently, nor does a rider need to find a bad habit and get in over their head in a hurry and not know how to fix or correctly correct a issue.
Both problems can result in some serious consequences and that = lawsuits.

As SansPeurDansLaSelle stated....a horse has only so many "jumps" in their body or just so many "anything" needing special muscle control to execute..._make them count._
I also wholeheartedly agree that you can work on any issue with ground poles and cavaletti instead of fences.
Save the "jumps" for when truly needed.
This goes for all disciplines of riding...you don't school and school and school complete courses, but take it apart and work small pieces at a time to solidify and ingrain proper movement, only occasionally making a complete picture of work finished {jump a course in this case}....or ride a reining pattern, a dressage test, run barrels or poles or anything else...
Small pieces worked on, seldom putting it all together also stops anticipation, rushing and some nasty bad behaviors from anxiousness..

But restrict your riding activity such as jumping...especially on a horse you _*not*_ own._* 
YES!*_
_One oops and you and the horse could be in deep trouble together._
:runninghorse2:....
_jmo..._


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

horselovinguy: Oh, I'm definitely not doing anything too demanding on anyone else's horses, especially outside of lesson times. I don't jump much at all these days, and never would do so on anyone else's horse without their explicit permission.

I was talking about a potential situation; eventually I might get my own horse and in that case I would like the ability to just put them over some little crossrails or very low jumps to practice my form, and the horse's, without having to pay to be in a lesson every time I want to work on that. I would never be more ambitious outside of a lesson than in one! And definitely wouldn't be wearing out a horse with it. If I board at a place with that policy, I'll respect it; I just find it disappointing to not be able to work with that aspect on my own time.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

SteadyOn said:


> I was talking about a potential situation; eventually I might get my own horse and in that case I would like the ability to just put them over some little crossrails or very low jumps to practice my form, and the horse's, without having to pay to be in a lesson every time I want to work on that.


_Got you....._

Think how much harder it is to ride a 2-point, half-seat position at a walk keeping your balance from tottering around, no leaning on neck or balancing on reins as the horse walks over, or slowly trots over those ground poles and you learn cadence, stride and how to assist the horse not get in their way... 
I can _*feel*_ the "muscle burn" as you walk all the way around the arena holding that position..:twisted:
You_ don't _need speed and you sure don't need height to accomplish re-teaching our own body to work certain muscles particular ways..._smaller works._
That is the perfect place to work at the lowest heights of ground poles, slow gaits and needing to work your body hard to improve your muscle response. 

Many barns I think would not "restrict" ground pole work...but as soon as you need a jump standard or a horse to rise off the ground to clear a rail..._restrictions here they can come._
_Riding effectively & properly, a never ending "school" session for our brains & our bodies...

I *get* what you make the reference to..I do.:wink:
_ :runninghorse2:...


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Totally normal. You don't have a horse yet, so I don't see any point in worrying about something that doesn't affect you. Boarding stables have to have a lot more rules these days than they used to. Those rules may not apply to you riding your own horse, but then again, they may. 

For now, focus on learning in lessons. There is so, so much to learn before (and during, and after) you jump. It will likely be a while before you have your own horse and are ready to jump on it. If that time comes, have a discussion about it with the BO or move to a different barn. There is a very good reason for having rules at a boarding facility, and I understand it can be frustrating. That's why I built my own barn. But for many, that's not an option, so you just have to live by someone else's rules when you're using their facility.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

SteadyOn said:


> horselovinguy: Oh, I'm definitely not doing anything too demanding on anyone else's horses, especially outside of lesson times. I don't jump much at all these days, and never would do so on anyone else's horse without their explicit permission.
> 
> I was talking about a potential situation; eventually I might get my own horse and in that case I would like the ability to just put them over some little crossrails or very low jumps to practice my form, and the horse's, without having to pay to be in a lesson every time I want to work on that. I would never be more ambitious outside of a lesson than in one! And definitely wouldn't be wearing out a horse with it. If I board at a place with that policy, I'll respect it; I just find it disappointing to not be able to work with that aspect on my own time.


Depends on the barn. Agree it's normal protocol. I remember a young girl charging around on her LEASE horse during a lesson (beginners, not her lesson, she was in the way). The instructor didn't think to say anything to her so I spoke with the BO and she spoke to the girl. Very unsafe. It wasn't a conscious rule at that barn but when you look out and see a 13 year old galloping around unsupervised you notice.

Now if it's your own horse I like to think you would be allowed with some rules. Say "staff is at the barn" or "instructor is present in the ring and agrees to watch you" type thing. (The latter was totally ok at the above barn even if not an official lesson)

The "own horse" thing gets a little tricky. We just had an interesting discussion on that on another thread lol. Not your horse I wouldn't even expect it. But talk to them about when you get your own horse.


----------



## vonlora (Mar 28, 2011)

Yes, this is quite normal at most training barns. Not only for people working on jumping, but also for reining, barrel racers and vaulting. No practicing without the instructor there. Once you have your own horse, you will get boarding rules, not student rules.


----------

